# DELLIXIOUZ Case Mod



## masbuskado (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is my New Case Mod "DELLIXIOUZ". I went to Chinatown, NY today to buy some supplies for my other builds and I came across this case it cost me $20 USD the reason I bought it was I need something to show in the "Real World", now here is the thing I'll Mod this case using my company's colors and I'll try to watercool it too so Wish Me Luck! 

This will be another Multi-Forum Project (I Know I need to finish my other 2 projects but they almost finish anyway) I'll begin the Mod next week!

Case: DELL OPTIPLEX SX270

















































































*This is will the Side Window!*
















*NMC Colors!*


----------



## MRCL (Jun 14, 2009)

I am curious what you make out of this case. Won't be easy I guess. Good luck mate, subscribed!


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I am curious what you make out of this case. Won't be easy I guess. Good luck mate, subscribed!



I would like to know also. Subscribes.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 14, 2009)

/subscribed.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> /subscribed.



+1 on that.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 14, 2009)

Ooh, this is gonna be good


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Woot, another Mod!!! Sweetness!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2009)

This will be interesting, I don't think there is too much to really mod here, should be good.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 19, 2009)

Masbuskado, I know you like to keep up waiting! I love and hate you at the same time. You are crazy putting watercooling in there?!!! Very skeptical but must see the attempt.


----------

